# Celtic Rock Band Anyone? Fiddle Player Seeks Guinness-Fueled Musicians



## Globejotter (Aug 18, 2012)

Walking into an "Irish pub" last Friday night for some live music and hearing a band play Bob Marley and Oasis covers wasn't quite what I had in mind. I've decided I must take matters into my own hands to liven up Singapore's Celtic music offerings.

I'm a fiddle player (also play a little mandolin) looking for other musicians who might be interested in starting a Celtic folk-rock band in Singapore -- nothing super serious for starters. Let's have some fun and see where it leads. (Holy crap, this sounds like a personal ad.) I'm a decent musician, a little rusty but would like to get my fingers back in shape. Seeking anyone who plays guitar, bass, drums... pennywhistle, uillean pipes, vocals, whatever, who has a love for Celtic folk-rock. My own influences include the Young Dubliners, Great Big Sea, the Waterboys, the Paperboys, the Pogues, the Wonder Stuff, Big Country, etc.

I'm ultimately looking for something Celtic with a rock edge, but it you already have a band that plays other genres and could use a fiddle/violin player, feel free to drop me a line. Please no big egos -- and nobody over the age of 97 unless you are extremely attractive.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Have you heard of these guys?
I love folk music and luckily when walking through Glasgow city centre there is always a busker who is playing the fiddle,


Red Hot Chilli Pipers Live - We Will Rock you - YouTube


----------



## Globejotter (Aug 18, 2012)

Heh... I hadn't heard of them but they remind me a bit of the Battlefield Band, who do a nifty bagpipe cover of "Bad Moon Rising.


----------



## diurach (Sep 7, 2012)

*There is an Irish band in Sg...*

Molly Malones on Circular Road does the occasional session on a Tuesday. Then there is Gan Ainm who bill themselves as "Singapores #1 Celtic Band" who pretty much do what you are after. They usually play in Muddy Murphy's or Prince of Wales, but not regularly. They usually do three or four gigs in the space of two weeks then nothing for a month or two... I am not allowed to post their website as I am a new user but it is basically the three w's followed by ganainm and a dot with the suffix "asia", not "com".






Globejotter said:


> Walking into an "Irish pub" last Friday night for some live music and hearing a band play Bob Marley and Oasis covers wasn't quite what I had in mind. I've decided I must take matters into my own hands to liven up Singapore's Celtic music offerings.
> 
> I'm a fiddle player (also play a little mandolin) looking for other musicians who might be interested in starting a Celtic folk-rock band in Singapore -- nothing super serious for starters. Let's have some fun and see where it leads. (Holy crap, this sounds like a personal ad.) I'm a decent musician, a little rusty but would like to get my fingers back in shape. Seeking anyone who plays guitar, bass, drums... pennywhistle, uillean pipes, vocals, whatever, who has a love for Celtic folk-rock. My own influences include the Young Dubliners, Great Big Sea, the Waterboys, the Paperboys, the Pogues, the Wonder Stuff, Big Country, etc.
> 
> I'm ultimately looking for something Celtic with a rock edge, but it you already have a band that plays other genres and could use a fiddle/violin player, feel free to drop me a line. Please no big egos -- and nobody over the age of 97 unless you are extremely attractive.


----------



## diurach (Sep 7, 2012)

*or, also*

Or search for Gan Ainm on google and they are currently third on the list.

There is also a facebook group called Tuesday Session, if you are on FB...





diurach said:


> Molly Malones on Circular Road does the occasional session on a Tuesday. Then there is Gan Ainm who bill themselves as "Singapores #1 Celtic Band" who pretty much do what you are after. They usually play in Muddy Murphy's or Prince of Wales, but not regularly. They usually do three or four gigs in the space of two weeks then nothing for a month or two... I am not allowed to post their website as I am a new user but it is basically the three w's followed by ganainm and a dot with the suffix "asia", not "com".


----------



## Globejotter (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey, thanks for the tip! I saw Gan Ainm last St. Patricks Day and loved them but hadn't heard anything about them since then. I'll do some prowling around their website. 

(Sorry for the slow response, by the way. I was traveling and my brain got sidetracked from these forums.)


----------



## Globejotter (Aug 18, 2012)

By the way, I stopped by Molly Malones one Tuesday for their sessions. Their website says they are every Tuesday. So I walked into this quintessentially Irish pub for their session and they had techno blaring. I asked what was up with the session. The bartender had no clue what I was talking about. He asked the owner, who told me the sessions were only on Tuesdays. I told her it *was* Tuesday, to which she replied that they only happened when the musicians felt like showing up, which hadn't happened in a while. I sulked into my Guinness for a while and then went home.

But thanks for the tip.


----------



## diurach (Sep 7, 2012)

They are playing this Friday at Muddy Murphys for Arturs Day...

The guitarist and fiddle player from Gan Ainm also have a duo called The Disclaimers. They do more contemporary stuff but always throw in a few of the Irish numbers. They are at disclaimers dot asia.

I know that the guitarist actually works offshore so he is only around every other month, which would explain both bands popping up and then disappearing again! But they are very good at promoting themselves on Facebook, so if you join their groups on there you should always know when they are playing...

As for the Tuesday sessions, they used to be once a month but I haven't been for a while. The main guy who leads them is the whistle player from Gan Ainm (those guys seem to have their fingers in most of the pies!!!)... maybe you can ask him if you go to the gig on Friday?





Globejotter said:


> Hey, thanks for the tip! I saw Gan Ainm last St. Patricks Day and loved them but hadn't heard anything about them since then. I'll do some prowling around their website.
> 
> (Sorry for the slow response, by the way. I was traveling and my brain got sidetracked from these forums.)


----------

